# [Bitte] Schrift entfernen



## restfulsilence (21. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin. Ich habe eine große Bitte. Kann mir jemand von diesem Bild die japanischen Schriftzeichen entfernen, sodass nur noch das Zeichen im Hintergrund zu sehen ist!? Ich habe es schon versucht, aber irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin, da ich auch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Photoshop bzw. allgemein Grafikprogrammen habe.

Wäre von euch einer so nett und könnte mir dabei helfen!?

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juni 2003)

Mhm, es für Dich zu machen halte ich für den falschen Weg, aber wir können Dir sagen wie es geht.

Sag uns mal, welche Photoshopversion Du besitzt, dann sehen wir mal weiter...


----------



## restfulsilence (21. Juni 2003)

Ok, einverstanden! 

Also ich habe Photoshop V7.0
Ich habe schonmal angefangen und in der Mitte mit blauer Farbe das meiste weggemacht. Dann habe ich einen Teil ohne Schrift kopiert und auf den mit Schrift eingefügt und versucht anzupassen. Das Problem ist nur, das ich jetzt mehrere blautöne habe! 

Versuch 1

Ausserdem habe ich mit der rechten Hälfe Probleme, wie man auf dem Bild sieht!? 
Da finde ich irgendwie nicht das richtige Teil für! 

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juni 2003)

Ich denke mal dein Ansatz ist schon wirklich gut, das dieses Zeichen sauber zu reinigen, ist eine recht aufwendige, komplizierte Aufgabe.

Du sollteset zusätzlich noch die "Reparaturfunktionen von PS nutzen, siehe dazu das Videotutorial von Nugget:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum159

Ansonsten würde ich mit Pfaden und höchster Zommstufe ersteinmal alle blauen Bereiche entfernen, so das nur noch das Symbol verbleibt.

Testweise kannst Du das Bild über Bild -> Modus -> Graustufen in ein Graustufenbild verwandeln, dann lassen sich die Farbbereiche besser auswählen...


----------



## restfulsilence (21. Juni 2003)

Also mit den Pfaden kenne ich mich nicht aus. Und diesen Reparatur Thread habe ich auch nicht gefunden.
Aber das mit den Graustufen ist ein super Tip, das hilft wirklich sehr! Danke!

cu


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von restfulsilence _
> *[...] Und diesen Reparatur Thread habe ich auch nicht gefunden.
> [..]*



http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials95474.html

Und Rest: " Pfade kenne ich mich nicht mit aus " -> Horizont erweitern dazulernen *smile*.


----------



## restfulsilence (21. Juni 2003)

Danke!
Sorry hab ich wohl übersehen mit dem Thread. Ich habs einfach mal weiter versucht und das ist dabei rausgekommen. Nicht gut ich weiss, aber wenn man es nicht all zu groß darstellt kann man es gut verwenden, oder?

Fertig?! 

cu


----------

